# Gauge Cluster



## HCS200sx97 (Jul 8, 2002)

On the ga16de Sentra E, XE, GXE ----> ga16de Sentra GLE, 200sx SE guage cluster swap, are you able to retain your stock odometer? I know 1997_GA16DE did a great writeup I just didnt get if the stock odometer is detachable so u can maintain your milage. Also, where is the best place to track one of these down?

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

Why do you want to do a 200sx speedometer??


----------



## HCS200sx97 (Jul 8, 2002)

Because 200sx/Sentra GLE cluster has a tachometer, mine does not.


----------



## perma23 (May 9, 2002)

1997_GA16de--> he told me that he bought it at some site.. i forgot already.. they sell OEM stuff from their junkyard. 

He got one with the odometer close to his, then drove his car until it matched the cluster odometer.. then he installed it.. it takes time, but well worth the look

he's here somewhere, he can tell u the site


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Actually, I got my cluster from another member on the b15 site (awhile ago). I recommend that people search for a 200sx 1.6 (2.0 works too) cluster from www.car-part.com. You need to find one with the same number of miles b/c you cannot change the miles on the odometer. Switching the odometer from your old cluster to your new cluster works (as long as you don't get a 2.0 cluster) but it requires the infamous process of removing the speedo needle. Like perma23 said, if you can't find one with the right # of miles, go for one that is slightly higher than your car and hold off the install until you have driven far enough for them to match up.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

BTY, the write-up is right in my sig.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

WHat about getting a brand new cluster and doing the 2.0 swap. The cluster would have 0 miles.

How would I then work this out??? 

I can get the cluster for like $48 here.......
http://www.nissan-auto-parts-dealer.com/


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I doubt the dealer would let you get the gauges without having them set the miles properly. At the dealer, it can cost up to $300 as well.

MP, about that website. It's about $48 for just 1 part. The way they seem to be selling it, the cluster is seperated into many parts. If you do it this way, you will need the lower cluster (the section that holds the bulbs and the harnesses) the bezel, the clear window, the fuel gauge, the temp gauge, the speedometer gauge (SE or SE-R), and the tach gauge (SE or SE-R).


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *I doubt the dealer would let you get the gauges without having them set the miles properly. At the dealer, it can cost up to $300 as well.
> 
> MP, about that website. It's about $48 for just 1 part. The way they seem to be selling it, the cluster is seperated into many parts. If you do it this way, you will need the lower cluster (the section that holds the bulbs and the harnesses) the bezel, the clear window, the fuel gauge, the temp gauge, the speedometer gauge (SE or SE-R), and the tach gauge (SE or SE-R). *


Ah DAMNNNNN!!!!!I didnt realize this......what an idiot


----------

